# Bands and frame types



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Hiya ,can a theraband ttf elastic be safely used in an ott frame?

Thanks.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

What is Theraband TTF elastic?

I use my TBG on all my frames.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Sorry the way they are both tied to the poches.

Can you only use one type on one dedicated frame,i.e ttf band only on ttf catapult.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I've used it safely with no issues. Some guys will swear against it, but for most of us, the difference is probably so minimal it won't make a notice difference. If I was a higher caliber shooter and looking for minor tweaks to take me to the next level, i would probably pay more attention to it. But when I'm shooting my Scout OTT and want to switch to TTF, I just use the same bands.

I believe the main difference is OTT pouches are tied with the knot and extra rubber on the outside of the pouch and it's inside the pouch for TTF.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks ,I'll go with what you said ....cheers.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Kev, are you talking about the different folds in the elastic as they go through the pouch? If so, the answer is yes, but they won't lay flat, with that nice trough at the pouch end, like band sets you make specifically for OTT frames. I always insert the elastic, for either orientation, from the ammo side of the pouch, so that the tie and tag are on the outside- the only difference is the fold.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks guys,i only have one more text allowed for today,

but will read every post with great interest,thanks for all the info.


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

I use ttf band sets on ott frames often enough 
To know that it doesn't make much difference in Acuracy.
For me that is.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks,this is the last post i'm allowed untill tea time ish,cheers.


----------

